# Help me out!!!



## Oliviachaelotee (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm planning a day spa. My friend Remi said that the medical spa is better than a day spa, and she suggested a medical spa in Oakville. Does anyone have any idea about this? Which is good, a medical spa or a regular spa? Has anybody had any prior experience with a medical spa? If yes, please share it with me. Thanks.


----------

